# Click/Knocking noise over bumps



## nmaschek (Dec 17, 2008)

My 2005 Altima SE R makes I click/knocking/popping/cracking (whatever you wanna call it) noise when I go over bumps or bump off camber at speeds under 15mph. Or when backing out of driveway over little hump. What could that be? Took to nissan dealership and they said it was front stuts. Did online research and might be sway bar links (says it's more common) What is it? How to fix? Thanks, Nick


----------



## rhcpgirlaji (Oct 22, 2005)

*Same Problem*

I've had the same problem in my '05 SE-R. It started randomly several years ago and nobody has ever been able to properly diagnose it or make it stop. Anyone? Help! I'm so sick of my passengers asking "What's that rattling sound in the trunk?" and having no answers.:waving:


----------



## nmaschek (Dec 17, 2008)

It ended up being the bolts underneith the windshield wiper cowling. Had to remove wipers and cowling and tightened all the bolts and noise no more. Dealer wanted 300 to do it. I did it myself in 15 minutes and only costed me nothing. Just take it to the dealer, let them tell you whats up and do it yourself.


----------

